# True Blood themed party



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Definitely have the TruBlood bottles possibly in commercial looking cases. I would check screen caps of trueblood HBO for bottle designs. Make sure you serve some Bon Temps BBQ. waitress costumes. some kind of mind reading game. viles of vamp blood (candy) vampire teeth. and season one of TrueBlood.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the idea of season 1 of true blood - you can have it just running in the background. If you don't already have it on DVD there are internet sites you can stream. I would also suggest making some kind of drink that looks like blood in the viles.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## babygirlny8 (May 25, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> I like the idea of season 1 of true blood - you can have it just running in the background. If you don't already have it on DVD there are internet sites you can stream. I would also suggest making some kind of drink that looks like blood in the viles.
> 
> Sounds like fun!


Well I like the vial idea but where to get them and what to serve in them? i was going to make red jello shots and thought those at first but then realized those might be a pain in a vial like that since they are slightly solidified. I guess maybe red headed s!^*s? I was also going to make a sangria or something to put in this beverage fountain I have. But where can I find these things right now? It's not exactly halloween season. Oh I wish I had thought ofhis sooner. I woud love to hit garage/yard/tags sales but won't have time. Oh well any websites you know of that may help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

They are gonna release a TrueBlood drink. You can already order online. 

Tru Blood Beverage

You could print up some missing fliers from the fellowship of the sun website.


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Why not go mix it up with a swamp/bayou party? I'm hoping all your guests watch or know of the show? The fact it's set in small-town Louisiana could be a great aspect- have loads and loads of moss hanging around, some driftwood, you could wind mini lights around them and cover them with moss. If you can find things like toy alligators, snakes, vultures, or even real animal bones if you've found any to place around. Look through the opening credits for some inspiration.

Also you can get t-shirts for Merlotte's and Fangtasia as well as all sorts of other merch on hbo.com. Download some of the music they use for the closing credits, and the theme song as well. Check out some of the older threads on here about voodoo/swamp themed parties, that would be cool. Good luck!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

This vampire theme party thread had a bunch of true blood party discussion, starting on page 2:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/77735-ideas-vampire-theme.html

I posted the link there to downloadable True Blood labels


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*More True Blood Party Ideas*

More True Blood party ideas:

MaryAnn's meat cross offering to the gods - could be decorative or an edible display.

The fansite "Loving True Blood in Dallas" posts recipes based on the show - Maxine's grilled cheese & potato chip sandwich, MaryAnn's hunter souffle, various drinks, etc.
Loving True Blood in Dallas: recipes


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

Party supplies, crafts, party decorations, toys: Oriental Trading has testtubes filled with candy liquid that is bought by the $12.99/dozen, can be emptied and reused, coffin shaped tins with mints 15.99/dozen, tombstone place settings, coffin gift bags, candy/blood filled bags 5.99/dozen and drink toe tags 2.99 a unit...
might be somewhere you might want to check out, hell google trueblood and see what comes up.
If you are looking for real test tubes check out American Science & Surplus : Items Just Off the Truck


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

True Blood Jack-O-Lantern Templates! 

CampBlood.org Features: True Blood jack-o-lanterns!

By the way if you watch the show, these guys are hilarious - they do a weekly commentary called "blood work" that is screechingly funny. They also have paper dolls of the cast you can print and play with .


----------



## Custom Coffin Works (Sep 5, 2008)

Invite Marian to the party and have her jiggle around until your all naked and sodomizing a pine tree! Lol! We are actually thinking of offering themed parties like this with our Coffin Rentals.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

This thread is the clearest labeled True Blood Party, so I'm going to keep adding party ideas here even though the original poster's event is long over - I'm very likely going to do a TB party next year, so as I come across Ideas I'm going to keep posting them here 

Today I came across this - 
TrueBloodScreencaps
a site that has screen captures from every episode! You can right click and download them, use as decor/invites or just for your own reference - need to build a meat tree? Here's what it looks like! Making an authentic Fangtasia - here's something to go off of. Awesome!


----------

